# Hello from Oklahoma



## Gidget (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey everyone -- just found this site and decided to join because of all the great information here! I'm a 24 year old 11th/12th grade history teacher working toward my ph.d in education. My 3 girls are Snickers (a calico), Heidi (a silver tabby) and Pepper (a Russian blue).

They're spoiled rotten but they're great company!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Gidget!

Can't wait for pictures of your kitties.


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

Hello neighbour !!

Welcome to this cool forum.

Mick (NE Oklahoma)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Glad you found us. We need PICTURES!!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

From the Buckeye state: :cool 

WAZZZZZZZZZZUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP!


----------

